# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Création d'un centre de soins pour hérissons

## Sha-ka

Bonjour

Un petit message pour vous informer du projet d'un nouveau centre de soins, Chez Risson le hérisson, dans les Vosges, centre qui sera exclusivement dédié aux hérissons, qui en ont bien besoin au vu des très nombreux accidents de tondeuses... 
Je vous laisse découvrir le projet sur leur site : http://chezrissonleherisson.fr/

Et la page d'appel aux dons : https://www.helloasso.com/associatio...ans-les-vosges

Merci pour eux  :Smile:

----------


## Edensong

Bonjour juste une petite quéstion Etes vous capacitaire?Car c est un animal protégé Et avez vous les autorisations nécéssaires a l ouverture du centre
https://cpepesc.org/6-nature-et-poll...pece-protegee/

----------


## Sha-ka

Bonjour

Il y aura bien évidemment un capacitaire. L'ouverture d'un centre de soins est soumis à de nombreuses procédures administratives, il est clair que sans capacitaire, le projet n'irait pas plus loin. De même, un projet sans passer par la procédure légale n'aurait aucun intérêt. Plus d'infos : http://chezrissonleherisson.fr/nous-aider/

----------


## Edensong

Merci pour ta réponse Je m en doutais bien

----------

